# Add workstation to domain, Group Policy



## Dolce_vitA

How can I set the domain policies to allow a user to include a workstation in the domain only if the workstation's object was prior added to the active directory.

If there are no entries in the AD the user shouldn't have permission to include the workstation.

many thanks


----------



## lynx6200

Not quite sure what your asking, but I work with active directory in my office and think I might be able to help if I better understood the question.  The only way to add a computer to the domain is if if it is already added into active directory.  Before joining the workstation do the domain, you need to check that the computer name is the same as when it was added to AD, than join, and you may be prompted for user credidentials, and the Admininistrator of that office will have to login.  

The admin is the only person that will be able to join a workstation to a domain.

Also, if the workstation has not yet been added to AD, it wont be able to join the domain anyway.


----------



## donks

Rather than mess around with active directory, it is so much easier to add a computer to a domain by right clicking 'My Computer' on the desktop and then selecting 'properties'


----------



## riddick

You must add the user in AD before the person is able to log onto the Domain server....that is for sure.


----------

